# travel in Spain



## sisi (Nov 20, 2007)

I lean to travel alone not in groups. And I have been to Spain a few times on travel by myself. I think it is a beautiful country, and I'd love to go back for awhile. Cities like menorca and cadiz are all unforgettable. If you're in Barcelona be sure to check out the Picasso museum as well and the best way to get around Spain is by train. I recommend you go to Spain, if you want to travel to Europe.


----------

